# 46 year old man dies while trimming a tree



## belgian (Dec 1, 2012)

A local free lance tree worker died while trimming a tree with his one hander saw.
He was tied in to the tree with safety gear but was standing on a ladder to trim a tree top. Apparently lost his balance, was saved by his safety gear, but made a unfortunate move with his chainsaw and cut nearly his head off. Died on the scene. He was a regular tree worker with protective equipment and all. Be safe out there.

Kettingzaag eist leven van snoeier - Gva.be


----------

